
A worm exploiting OpenSSL's SSLv2 code (2002) - yuhong
https://tech.slashdot.org/story/02/09/25/1210247/new-linux-worm-found-in-the-wild
======
yuhong
Despite this news, browsers was not able to disable SSLv2 until 2006.

